# Ça va Webo ?



## poildep (11 Décembre 2014)

Bizarrement, ce matin, je suis un peu inquiet.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Décembre 2014)

Oui oui, au poil.


----------



## poildep (11 Décembre 2014)

Me voilà rassuré.  Bon ben je te laisse choisir quoi faire de ce passionnant fil.


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Décembre 2014)

Il pourrait donner le nom de la substance par exemple


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Décembre 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Il pourrait donner le nom de la substance par exemple



Je ne sais pas ce que c'est mais ça doit être de la bonne.


----------



## subsole (11 Décembre 2014)

Visiblement, ça diminue entre autres l'acuité visuelle d'ou l'augmentation de la taille de la police dans les posts.


----------



## Bambouille (11 Décembre 2014)

On est plus proche de l'aveuglement que d'une diminution


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Décembre 2014)

c'était sympa comme tout cette petite chiasse intellectuelle !

:love:


----------



## wip (11 Décembre 2014)

Il faisait cho WebO ??


----------



## patlek (11 Décembre 2014)

Victime de *BURN-OUT*?


----------



## Romuald (11 Décembre 2014)

Je l'ai toujours pensé : fondue + chocolat + votation, ça a des effets dévastateurs.


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Décembre 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Je l'ai toujours pensé : fondue + chocolat + votation, ça a des effets dévastateurs.



Aaah, tu as donc la recette de la substance... 
Donc 1- fondue, ça je peux en trouver 
Ensuite 2- chocolat, là aussi c'est facile à obtenir 
Puis 3- votation, ah là c'est pas possible. Ce produit purement helvète ne se trouve que là-bas et encore faut-il avoir la nationalité 

Je vais en rester à l'églade de moules


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Oui oui, *au* poil.



à la


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2014)

utiliser Safari, ca ne pardonne pas...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Décembre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> utiliser Safari, ca ne pardonne pas...




Toi, il fut un temps où tu aurais été condamné pour hérésie et tu aurais fini sur le bûcher. Heureusement pour toi ce temps est révolu.


----------



## ergu (11 Décembre 2014)

Les modos sont-ils toujours d'horribles fachos qui mangent des enfants ou y a-t-il eu des changements, ici ?


----------



## subsole (11 Décembre 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Les modos sont-ils toujours d'horribles fachos qui mangent des enfants ou y a-t-il eu des changements, ici ?



Pourquoi changer ? C'est pas bon ?


----------



## aCLR (11 Décembre 2014)

macinside a dit:


> WebOliver a dit:
> 
> 
> > Oui oui, au poil.
> ...


----------



## WebOliver (11 Décembre 2014)

wip a dit:


> Il faisait cho WebO ??



Oui toujours. 



ergu a dit:


> Les modos sont-ils toujours d'horribles fachos qui mangent des enfants ou y a-t-il eu des changements, ici ?



Pourquoi changer?


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (11 Décembre 2014)




----------



## WebOliver (12 Décembre 2014)

I am.


----------

